# كل يوم نَذْهَبُ فِيهِ إلَى الْمَدْرَسَة



## Ibn Nacer

Salut,

Does this sentence (كل يوم نَذْهَبُ فِيهِ إلَى الْمَدْرَسَة) seem correct and complete to you ? Or do you feel that something is missing ? (With فِيهِ I would say that the sentence نَذْهَبُ فِيهِ إلَى الْمَدْرَسَة is an adjective of the word يوم).

How would you translate? Is this translation is correct: "Every day *that *we go to school..." ?

---
If I delete فِيهِ the sentence looks complete, right ? But is it correct ? The meaning would be : "_Every day, we go to school_" ?

In this case is there a link between the sentence نَذْهَبُ إلَى الْمَدْرَسَة and the word يوم ? If so what is this link?

Merci.


----------



## elroy

Ibn Nacer said:


> Does this sentence (كل يوم نَذْهَبُ فِيهِ إلَى الْمَدْرَسَة) seem correct and complete to you ?


 No. 


Ibn Nacer said:


> Or do you feel that something is missing ?


 Yes. 


Ibn Nacer said:


> (With فِيهِ I would say that the sentence نَذْهَبُ فِيهِ إلَى الْمَدْرَسَة is an adjective of the word يوم).


 That’s right. 


Ibn Nacer said:


> Is this translation is correct: "Every day *that *we go to school..." ?


 Yes. 


Ibn Nacer said:


> If I delete فِيهِ the sentence looks complete, right ?


 Yes.


Ibn Nacer said:


> is it correct ?


 Yes. 


Ibn Nacer said:


> The meaning would be : "_Every day, we go to school_" ?


 Yes. 


Ibn Nacer said:


> In this case is there a link between the sentence نَذْهَبُ إلَى الْمَدْرَسَة and the word يوم ? If so what is this link?


 كل يوم is adverbial.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci Elroy.

In both cases we write كُلَّ يَوْمٍ?

We can complete the first sentence by saying what happens every day that we go to school ?


----------



## elroy

The first one is not a complete sentence so there’s no way to determine the right case on ّكل.  In the second one, it’s كلَّ.  It’s يومٍ in both.


Ibn Nacer said:


> We can complete the first sentence by saying what happens every day that we go to school ?


 Yes.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci.


----------



## Sun-Shine

Ibn Nacer said:


> In both cases we write كُلَّ يَوْمٍ?


(كلُّ (مبتدأ


> We can complete the first sentence by saying what happens every day that we go to school ?


Complete with خبر whether it's مفرد or جملة.


----------



## elroy

Why are you assuming it’s a مبتدأ?


----------



## Sun-Shine

Hmm, what else could it be?



Ibn Nacer said:


> In this case is there a link between the sentence نَذْهَبُ إلَى الْمَدْرَسَة and the word يوم ? If so what is this link?


As far as I can see, there's no link.


----------



## elroy

Sun-Shine said:


> what else could it be?


 Lots of things, depending on how the sentence is completed:

كلُ يوم نذهب فيه إلى المدرسة يكون يومًا جميلاً
مبتدأ مرفوع

نكون مرهقين في كلِ يوم نذهب فيه إلى المدرسة
اسم مجرور

إن كلَ يوم نذهب فيه إلى المدرسة يكون مثل أي يوم غيره
اسم إن منصوب


----------



## Sun-Shine

I mean مبتدأ in those two cases (assuming that كل is the first word) :
كل يوم نذهب فيه إلى المدرسة ( Every day that we go to school... ).
كل يوم نذهب إلى المدرسة (Every day, we go to school ).


----------



## elroy

Even if كل is the first word, it still doesn’t have to be a مبتدأ:

كلَ يوم نذهب فيه إلى المدرسة نشعر بالإرهاق
ظرف زمان منصوب


----------



## Sun-Shine

Thank you for reminding me. I need to check on كل.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

elroy said:


> Lots of things, depending on how the sentence is completed:


Thanks for the examples.



elroy said:


> كلُ يوم نذهب فيه إلى المدرسة يكون يومًا جميلاً




Usually the verb to be in the present tense is not mentioned. Here you use the verb explicitly because it is a "present of habit"?


----------



## elroy

Ibn Nacer said:


> Here you use the verb explicitly because it is a "present of habit"?


 Yes.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci.

Would the sentence كلُ يوم نذهب فيه إلى المدرسة يوم جميل be incorrect?


----------



## cherine

No, it is correct. Some would add a huwa هو يوم جميل, but it is not a must.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci Cherine.


----------



## cherine

Je t'en prie, Ibn Nacer.


----------

